# Theraphosa Blondi "Burgundy" photo shoot.....



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Decided to take a few pictures of my T.Blondi "Burgundy" Fido tonight she moulted the other week and is starting to become a big girl now!!!

She has been a bit shy lately since she moulted and she therefore doesn't stand out in the open as much as she once used to when she was younger, although with a little bit of persuasion (in the form of a cricket) she came out for the photo shoot!!!

































































Well I'm glad I'm not that cricket!!!

: victory:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Looking good, take it that's the same one as the sling in your sig.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Hedgewitch said:


> Looking good, take it that's the same one as the sling in your sig.


Yep, that's her!

:2thumb:

They grow like weeds!!!


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

She's lovely.

That Cricket's definately having a bad day!!!


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Corsetts said:


> She's lovely.
> 
> That Cricket's definately having a bad day!!!


Cheers pal!!!

I think shes cute!!!


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

Awesome! looks like she's wearing a lil mask!
Nice one.

-J


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Btw, isn't current thinking that it's _Theraphosa sp. _"Burgundy" as opposed to a colour form of _T. blondi_ ?


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Hedgewitch said:


> Btw, isn't current thinking that it's _Theraphosa sp. _"Burgundy" as opposed to a colour form of _T. blondi_ ?


Indeed your correct Toby


----------



## baz-vegas (Jun 4, 2009)

Thats one sweet T mate. The pics are ace.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

baz-vegas said:


> Thats one sweet T mate. The pics are ace.


Cheers!!!


----------



## bilko (Oct 22, 2008)

Nice pics of your sling, but if those feet are pink then it's a T. Apophysis as I think the Burgundy has white feet :notworthy:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

bilko said:


> Nice pics of your sling, but if those feet are pink then it's a T. Apophysis as I think the Burgundy has white feet :notworthy:


Nah its a _Theraphosa Sp Burgundy_ pal, only leg pairs I & II have "socks" on, where as _Theraphosa Apophysis_ has "socks" on all legs.

:2thumb:


----------



## bilko (Oct 22, 2008)

No they don't 'cos I'm looking at 3 now, front legs only pink, on the T. Apophysis sling/juv.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

bilko said:


> No they don't 'cos I'm looking at 3 now, front legs only pink, on the T. Apophysis sling/juv.


Well either youve been miss-sold your tarantulas or the whole of *this* and I are wrong........

_Theraphosa apophysis....._









_Theraphosa Sp Burgundy_.....


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Also, its worth pointing out that _Theraphosa apophysis_ have pink palps where as neither _Theraphosa sp burgundy _or _Theraphosa blondi_ have.....

:whistling2:


----------



## bilko (Oct 22, 2008)

Well, we've got a big collection of Theraphosas, Blondi, Apophysis & Burgundy, we even bought some Apophyisis slings from Jason, now lot's on RFuk would have bought them, I'm looking at them now, and I count pink front legs only. Can't get any pics up on here.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

bilko said:


> Well, we've got a big collection of Theraphosas, Blondi, Apophysis & Burgundy, we even bought some Apophyisis slings from Jason, now lot's on RFuk would have bought them, I'm looking at them now, and I count pink front legs only. Can't get any pics up on here.


Well the colour grows out of the tarsi gradually as they get older but, it wouldn't just grow out of the back legs before the front....

:hmm:


----------



## bilko (Oct 22, 2008)

PM me your e-mail & I'll send you some pics of ours.


----------

